# Climax which is better???



## realiser (Sep 22, 2014)

Married just 2 months back.Loving and caring husband.I am lucky to have him.But only thing is that he very anxious during intercourse that he ejaculates fast(within 1 min)so he fingers my clitoris and makes me orgasm.But i heard that G spot climax is much better.What do you people say which is better.G spot climax or clitoris climax?


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

i do not think people can tell you that. You need to figure it out on your own. Try both, one for day 1, the other for day 2. compare notes! 

And of course, realize the the clit is very sensitive, he should maybe do other thinks, like the vaginal lips massage first and near the end switch to clitoral massage? Otherwise it may be too much for you.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

No one can tell you which is going to feel better to YOU.

He can reach your g-spot with his fingers, if you want to try having a g-spot orgasm. 

Google is your friend - look up g-spot orgasms and how to achieve them. 

Also, do some reading on Premature Ejaculation. Your husband can work on lasting longer as he gets more comfortable with having sex with you.


----------



## tryagain13 (Sep 15, 2014)

Will your husband give you oral? Either before or after intercourse? If yes ask him to use his fingers after a few minutes as well as his tongue. With a few attempts you should be able to experience both clitoral then G-spot Os.


----------

